# The new monster net zero house i just finished



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I did all the trim it was that newer stuff called boral and I did two coats low luster Aura


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Well done! Beautiful house, wish it were mine.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks I will be finishing up the inside Thursday so I will have a bunch of inside pictures that I will post. It's very modern inside


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

What is boral ?

Looks good


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks and this will tell you I know it's made from recycled ash from burning plants


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

where? is it?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

West Hartford CT


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks great G.
Modern architecture is by far my favorite.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice..


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

What is a net zero house?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

ProWallGuy said:


> What is a net zero house?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-energy_building


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice colors, good paint job, awesome props on a net-zero home!


But for a house...in my opinion, looks too sterile almost like a commercial building or hospital type setup. 

Great job on the painting though!


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks cool with the lights on


----------

